# 2022 Model 3 delivery date



## Mikeyvegas (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello,

I just wanted to see if anyone had a recent delivery date in the Greater Vancouver area? My order date was Aug 11, 2021 for Model 3 SR+. My delivery date has changed many times; however, my date stayed the same for about two months at Jan 09- Feb 06. This morning I reviewed and my date changed again (not much) Jan 21- Feb 18. No VIN assigned yet and no complaints as I'm hoping that the longer it goes, the more upgrades will come with the car for 2022. Plus I'm in at a much lower price and I qualify for the government rebates which is great. Anyway if you've received your model 3 recently or have had further delays as well, please let me know. Thank you all and take care.


----------

